# Tires.. Tires.. Tires



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I have had the 18" BBS RKII wheels (bought 5 used wheels only) long enough, and it's getting pretty enough outside for me to begin pineing for tires.

The search between Discount Tire's free shipping and TireRack's prices was one by TireRack's offer on Porsche OE Michelin Pilot Sports. $188 for the fronts and $231 for the rear. I have an order for them on hold. Treadwear (UTQG) is 220 for the Pilots.

While browsing, I found the Goodyear F1 GS D3 are VERY competitive even with Kumho's- $155 front, $207 rear. Treadwear is 280 for the F1's.

So. I can't lie- Another reason I have for thinking of the Goodyears is that they're American (and yes.. not French). I would look past either of these two things for a tire you guys have experienced that you like better around this price point. 

I have Yoko ES100's on my 17"style 32's, now and I am not fond of them. I did like the A520's even inf they were loud.

Discuss.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> *Treadwear (UTQG) is 220 for the Pilots.
> 
> Treadwear is 280 for the F1's.*


Isn't the treadwear rating only good for comparing tires within a certain brand... Like Bridgestone vs. another Bridgestone, Michelin vs. another Michelin? A Goodyear 280 _could_ therefore be less than a Michelin 220.

*



I can't lie- Another reason I have for thinking of the Goodyears is that they're American (and yes.. not French).

Click to expand...

*It's so easy to make fun of French companies. :angel: It's even better when you know people that work for them- my cousin used to work for Michelin and now he is an engineer at Peugeot... it's just too easy to get him all flustered. It's all in good faith though, I don't mean much by it.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tires.. Tires.. Tires*



SARAFIL said:


> *Isn't the treadwear rating only good for comparing tires within a certain brand... Like Bridgestone vs. another Bridgestone, Michelin vs. another Michelin? A Goodyear 280 could therefore be less than a Michelin 220.*


 :dunno: :dunno: Sheeeeit, I dunno.. thats one of the reasons I ask...

Anyone add more answers?


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

Get into IRC FatBoy


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Sort of a FNG question here, but in the US, is there a big difference between the prices of 17" and 18" tires? :dunno: There is here - and it is huge.

Just curious.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I wouldn't think treadwear is only comparable to smae brand. The UTGQ rating is a universal rating used by all tire companies. So for me a 220 will wear faster than a 280 regardless if its michelin or bridgestone or flintstone...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Sort of a FNG question here, but in the US, is there a big difference between the prices of 17" and 18" tires? :dunno: There is here - and it is huge.
> 
> Just curious. *


 It's more, sure, but not HUGE.. Not even twice as much...

Now, go to *19"* and get ready to sell a kidney.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

If you are looking for perfromance on wet and dry roads stay away form the pilots as they are as hard as it gets. I have had way too many sets on my 540 in 3+ years they ahve been:
Sumitomo HTRZ
Kumho Escata
Pzero Rossa
Bridgestone SO3
I got 8k from the Pzeros but nothing compares to their performance. The Sumi's are the best for the money, the Kumho's are SHIT, and I have less then 100 miles on the SO3's.
I have done a few track events with Pilots and I hate them with a passion. I have driven on Goodyears and I have no idea why anyone would buy a gatorback IMO.
If money is no object get the SO3 or Pzero, if money isn't growing in your back yard then get the Sumitomos.


----------

